# name all your safe foods!



## anon123 (Oct 17, 2015)

As soon as I feel I'm getting used to having IBS something happens and I feel like I'm back to square one again.

I was using Heathers tummy fibre and it was working really well, I'd definitly recommend it but then I went away for a couple of days and forgot to bring it with me, since then I've been having bad symptoms again, to the point where i didnt eat for 24 hours (thinking it would help) I'm trying to introduce heather tummy fibre back in to my routine but it's causing me really bad indigestion. Why is this??

I'm trying to get more variety into my diet. I have IBS D and I'm basically living off basmati rice and bananas. Any suggestions on food that would be safe for me to eat would be wonderful.

Soy, Oats and dairy don't agree with me, I am also vegan which makes eating a nightmare.

I'm really fed up. I thought I was getting somewhere and then everything just crashes again. I think I've finally accepted I won't be able to eat like I used to. It's hard considering my boyfriend will eat junk food all the time. I just have to remind myself that it's healthier to eat the food I eat than to live off processed crap!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I eat rice, potato, dioscorea, meat, fish, olive oil, and some low fodmaps veggies: green beans, zucchini, ...


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Safe foods for me -- rice, potatoes, chicken, canned tuna, gluten-free bread, some lunchmeat, gluten-free crackers and pretzels, rice cereal and cakes with peanut butter, a small amount of sweetened tea -- not a heck of a lot!


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

My diet has been whittled down to rice, boiled chicken, cashews (well-chewed, lol), peas, and some red meat. I have multiple food sensitivities, plus I just found out I have ulcerative colitis as well. Lucky me.


----------



## Ann needs support (Jan 10, 2016)

I eat chicken, ground turkey and tuna. I can't eat any red meats. Bread is my life when i get real bad!!! Garlic bread. I can only drink water and vit water. Pasta is a main staple for me. Blueberry muffins are one thing that is sweet i can have Dark chocolate too.......NOT milk chocolate!!!!


----------



## Geodrake (Jun 16, 2016)

Hmm, at the moment plain white boiled rice, bananas (which I hate), vegan nutritional yeast, spinach and gf oats.


----------



## forseegood (Jun 14, 2016)

I consume All meats (except pork), all fish & fowl cooked simply. I cannot eat the rice and potato like some (we are all different) Boiled or steamed other vegetables, yes. That's pretty much it for meat and vegetables... artichokes, heart of palms, and all olives, yes... it is basically the way meat and veggies are prepare - the key? 'simply'.

Fruits: bananas, mango fruit, yes.

the yokes of the eggs and only a quarter of the whites, yes.. I throw most of the white away. The yellow has B-12... (what a lot of us are short on)

not too much more.

sometimes cream of rice... sometimes not

sometimes oats... sometimes not

but lots of fish... any kind (except catfish... I hate catfish.. maybe because it has no scales and it is a scavenger... it is just too creepy for me)

I don't eat desserts. That doesn't bother me, because I was just never big on sweets... not even as a child.

I MISS RAW SALADS... and beans and nuts and seeds <~~~~ those items were a BIG part of my diet before IBS and I miss them terribly. I pray for the day I can eat that... and eat an occasional pasta as I used to ... or have a sandwich on occasion with bread... but it all sends me into a flare up the next morning ... the colon god bugs punish me severely.

I drink two glasses of wine on Saturday night only. It does not seem to hurt me. It relaxes me. And actually feel best on Sunday mornings. But I know that is not the answer.

That's about the extent of it... although, I'm sure I'm forgetting something

Enjoy your week All!!!


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

I have become allergic to 90 percent of the foods I used to ate. Nowadays I survive on milk, milk butter, eggs. It is extremely frustrating I want to eat my foods but I get intense itching and hives if I do. How much longer will this misery last.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

no safe food


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My symptoms are always there regardless of what I eat. I currently eat buckwheat, lentils, brown rice, potatoes, meat, fish, some veggies (including onion), a few soaked pumpkin seeds, homemade goat yogurt, beet kvass, a tiny tiny bite of homemade sauerkraut ...


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

My list has reached an all time low. Extra calorie ensures, grojnd psyllium, ground flax, ground hulled pumpkin. That is the same meal I have over and over. The only way to lessen my symptoms which still slowly get worse regardldss.


----------



## Doglvr (Sep 25, 2010)

My safe foods are: white bread (French, sourdough), white rice, white potatoes mashed (plain), rice cakes, rice Krispy treats and (odd) cheese puffs!


----------



## CycleWest (Jul 28, 2016)

This concept of having a list of safe foods has never worked for me. It is rare for me to be able to pinpoint a specific food as a trigger with certainty.

I just have to eat a lot to maintain weight at about 3,250 cal per day which makes it hard to do that. Plus other factors like sleep, stress etc come into play so I just feel unable to name a safe list. I am currently following the low-FODMAP diet to have a navigation system to follow.


----------



## Tunabacon1 (Aug 3, 2016)

I live off of bananas and saltines


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

Brown rice, quinoa, and bananas are my safe foods.

Possible trigger foods for me are eating too many fruits, peanut butter, an acidic drink (like orange juice or lemonade) or something fatty.


----------

